# german spezi cycle show, anyone been?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Mar 2010)

i am thinking of going. anybody been to a previous one?


----------



## Arch (17 Mar 2010)

I'm going for the first time this year, on the Velo Vision bus trip. They've been twice before and had a great time, by all accounts.

I'm looking forward to it - never been to Germany before!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Mar 2010)

velo vision bus trip? any places left? any details?


----------



## Arch (17 Mar 2010)

I've replied to your PM, alas the trip is full up now I think. We're going on a rockstar type tourbus!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Mar 2010)

yeah got your pm cheers. do you know any sites where i can get train planning info or flights there?


----------



## normgow (17 Mar 2010)

German train timetable and services on www.dbahn.de


----------



## bikepete (22 Mar 2010)

Also good train info here:

http://www.seat61.com/Germany.htm

Yup, our tour bus trip is sold out and there's a couple on the waiting list in case of cancellations... details:

http://www.velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=1070


----------



## bikepete (20 Apr 2010)

(Edit - there was a cancellation on the SPEZI trip, but the seat has now been filled again)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Apr 2010)

bloody hell. got my hopes up.


----------

